

LED Street-Lights are Greenest Choice, Life-Cycle Study Shows - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/03/led-street-lights-life-cycle-study-energy-efficiency.php

======
protomyth
Let's remember to add a heating element so that we don't have the same
unfortunate thing that happened to traffic lights happening to these (still
should be cheaper in the long run).

~~~
vena
would they really need such a thing? street lights tend to point downwards,
don't they?

~~~
MikeCapone
Indeed. Unless you have snow that is falling UP, that shouldn't be a problem
99.999999% of the time.

~~~
protomyth
freezing rain will cover an unheated street lamp.

